

How do we tell truths that might hurt? (Edsger W.Dijkstra) - motxilo
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655-S00/readings/ewd498.html

======
primodemus
"APL is a mistake, carried through to perfection. It is the language of the
future for the programming techniques of the past: it creates a new generation
of coding bums."

Interesting discussion of why Dijkstra hated APL so much: <http://www.mail-
archive.com/chat@jsoftware.com/msg00137.html>

